# Exhaust tips



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

Hi guys,
I've fitted a set of Jag XFR quad pipes to my XF S and they look the nuts. They have polished up quite nicely, and I was reading a thread about sealants for the pipes which got me thinking what can I do about the tip on one of the pipes? Looks like its been scraped, possibly from storage as its a 2nd hand set of pipes. Can I simply sand paper the rough edge and polish the metal back to a shine? What would you guys do?

Thanks,

Bob


----------



## smarty5927 (Jan 9, 2007)

I suspect it depends on the material the tips are made of and whether they are plated or chromed.

If they have been plated or chromed, then using sand or emery paper could easily go through to the bare metal underneath, the whole part would then need re-plating/chroming.

If they are made of Stainless steel that has been polished then you may get away with a light sanding with a fine emery paper/wet 'n' dry followed by a good doing with a metal polish.

Any chance you could post a photo of the damaged tip ?


John


----------



## Pittsy (Jun 14, 2014)

You could try something like nanolex Si3D, have used it on the minis exhaust tips and its doing well


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

cheers guys, I will get a piccie posted up, car is filth at the moment! They are stainless steel pipes.


----------



## Moravcik52 (Nov 8, 2016)

I alawys use Gtechnig C5 on the exhaust tips.

As already mentioned, it depends on the kind of metal the tips are made from.

Stainless you could work on no problem.


----------



## Andysp (Jan 1, 2017)

I've had twin exhausts fitted to my car,i went the opposite route to chrome and had them ceramic coated,expensive but look superb and an absolute doddle to clean,had them done at performance 1 coatings.


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

I have some C5 for my wheels, think thats a good shout to coat the exhaust tips with it!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Put some pics up will give a better idea


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

Here we go...







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

X-Type_Bobstar said:


> Here we go...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Chrome plated mate:thumb: so C5 or FK1000 will do the job. Just keep on top of them just makes it easier to clean them


----------



## X-Type_Bobstar (Jul 16, 2012)

Cheers mate, what can I do about the small scrape on the right of the two pipes, see the bottom of the pipe is scraped. Can I lightly sand it down and polish it?


----------



## SimTaylor (May 28, 2015)

I use Britemax twins and have good results.


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

X-Type_Bobstar said:


> Cheers mate, what can I do about the small scrape on the right of the two pipes, see the bottom of the pipe is scraped. Can I lightly sand it down and polish it?


The chrome has been scraped off so the only thing you could do is get some touch up chrome paint for it and keep on top of your sealant.


----------



## Ceraguy (Feb 28, 2017)

Andysp said:


> I've had twin exhausts fitted to my car,i went the opposite route to chrome and had them ceramic coated,expensive but look superb and an absolute doddle to clean,had them done at performance 1 coatings.


Andysp, I thought of doing the same to my exhaust tips.
Do you have photos of your tips coated?
When do you say expensive, what kind of moneys are we talking about?
£200? £500? :driver:


----------



## chongo (Jun 7, 2014)

Ceraguy said:


> Andysp, I thought of doing the same to my exhaust tips.
> Do you have photos of your tips coated?
> When do you say expensive, what kind of moneys are we talking about?
> £200? £500? :driver:


:doublesho more like £30 will get your tips coated:thumb: checkout Carpro Quartz plastic & alloy, TAC system magic plus coating, Gyeon rim, Gtechinq C5, all these are priced around that mark :thumb:


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I'm assuming that he's talking about these folks - that looks like a whole different ballgame compared to eg C5 / DLUX etc and I can imagine it could be fairly pricey...


----------

